# PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

					Nutzen Sie diese Chance und machen Sie Ihr Hobby zum Beruf! PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in für Print und Online ab September. Bewerben Sie sich noch heute bei PC Games Hardware und vielleicht können Sie schon bald die neueste Hardware testen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*


----------



## schaoli (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Wie ist das bei PCGH eigendlich mit den Resorts geregelt?

Politik und Lokales, die ja zu den Pflichtresorts eines Volontariats gehoeren, gibt es doch bei euch nicht? 

Bin an der Stelle selbst nicht interessiert, stehe schon mit beiden Beinen in einer ganz anderen Branche im Berufsleben.....wuerde mich nur mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Julian1303 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Ja wäre schon interessant aber ich wohn nimmer da. Und selbst von ND aus wäre es ein wenig weit gewesen da jeden Tag auf Fürth zu fahren. Naja, denke das wäre was für meinen Buben aber der steckt noch mitten im Abi.
Davon abgesehen: Lieber Fünfter als Fürther


----------



## RobinNyan (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

ich wäre schon interessiert und all das trifft sogar auf mich zu, was gefordert wird  aber Fürth ist etwas zu weit unten für mich :/


----------



## PCGH_Mark (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> ich wäre schon interessiert und all das trifft sogar auf mich zu, was gefordert wird  aber Fürth ist etwas zu weit unten für mich :/


Es gibt Leute, die sind für ein Praktikum ~500 km weit weg nach Fürth gezogen.


----------



## drebbin (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Wenn ich irgendwann mal die Möglichkeit sehe das ich das Praktikum bei euch in Einklang mit meinem Familienleben bringen kann werde ich euch sofort nerven bis es klappt...

Mal sehen ob es irgendwann überhaupt dazu kommt 

@ PCGH_Tom: Du schuldest mir immer noch 2 Antworten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sind für ein Praktikum ~500 km weit weg nach Fürth gezogen.



Eigentlich kommen/kamen die wenigsten PCGHler aus Franken. Für einen coolen Job zieht man eben um. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Drayygo (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Wollt ihr nicht eine Zweigstelle in Kiel aufmachen? Dann würde ich sogar "umziehen" und mich bewerben. 
Ich habe zwar schon einen gut bezahlten Job, allerdings würde mir dieser mehr Spaß bereiten.


----------



## drebbin (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Ich wäre für eine Zweigstelle in Dresden - dann wäre ich direkt mit dabei^^
@Drayygo: Da haben wir wohl eine relativ ähnliche Situation


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sind für ein Praktikum ~500 km weit weg nach Fürth gezogen.


Arbeitet Ihr wirklich neben dem Postillon? Ich hab es befürchtet... 
Klingt aber nach einer schönen Stelle. Viel Spaß demjenigen/der mit dem Job.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



schaoli schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei PCGH eigendlich mit den Resorts geregelt?
> 
> Politik und Lokales, die ja zu den Pflichtresorts eines Volontariats gehoeren, gibt es doch bei euch nicht?
> 
> Bin an der Stelle selbst nicht interessiert, stehe schon mit beiden Beinen in einer ganz anderen Branche im Berufsleben.....wuerde mich nur mal brennend interessieren.



Wir sind ja keine allgemeine Nachrichtenseite, von daher ist es mit Politik oder Lokales jetzt eher schwierig.




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eigentlich kommen/kamen die wenigsten PCGHler aus Franken. Für einen coolen Job zieht man eben um.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Festangestellt waren das eigentlich immer nur Layouter.


----------



## Julian1303 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eigentlich kommen/kamen die wenigsten PCGHler aus Franken. Für einen coolen Job zieht man eben um.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Würden auch sehr Viele gerne, mich eingeschlossen. Nur das betrifft doch eher die Leute welche keine anderen zeitraubenden Verpflichtungen haben. 
Arbeit kann einem schon ganz schön das Leben versauern
PS: Bin mittlerweile 3x umgezogen im Leben, und Leutz einmal umziehen ist wie einmal abgebrannt.  Davon abgesehen man zieht ja schon ständig der Arbeit hinterher bzw mit der Firma um.
@ PCGH_Thilo; Sehe der Spruch ist bekannt, aber nicht von mir, den hat ein Kumpel aus Nürnberg mal fallen lassen


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Schade. Die Stelle wäre etwas für mich. Allerdings ist Fürth auch für mich sehr weit weg und Umzug kommt auf Grund meiner Familie nicht in Frage. Bin eh schon oft genug umgezogen.


----------



## Henner (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sind für ein Praktikum ~500 km weit weg nach Fürth gezogen.


Ha, bei mir war's eine Strecke von 650 Kilometern - und zwar Luftlinie!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



Henner schrieb:


> Ha, bei mir war's eine Strecke von 650 Kilometern - und zwar Luftlinie!



Henner, für Dich und Deinen Nordseekutter ist hier immer ein warmes Plätzchen.


----------



## looone $tar (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Der Job an sich  ist bestimmt super  interessant nur leider bin wohl überqualifiziert bzw. habe  gehaltsmäßig doch deutlich andere Ansprüche


----------



## BiosShock (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Wäre ich 20 Jahre jünger und näher an euch dran, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen bei euch rein zu schnuppern.

Wenn da nicht meinen schreibe wäre und einige von euch nicht schon (warscheinlich) des Öfteren mir die Pest an den Leib beschworen haben... 

Nicht all zu ernst nehmen.

gruß BIOS 

PS: aber als Moderator könnte ich mich schon vorstellen... *frech kommt weiter*


----------



## PCGH_Phil (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Zu weit, zu alt, zu viel Bayern, zu ineloquent und zu viele andere Job-Aussichten... das hätte ich mir auch alles sagen können und zu gewissen Teilen habe ich das auch. Aber nun bin ich schon zwei Jahre lang hier und werde wohl noch ein Weilchen bleiben - für mich ist das der richtige Job und es war die beste Chance zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Manchmal muss man sich die halt einfach schnappen und nicht groß drüber nachdenken, was alles falsch laufen könnte - dahingehend gibt es prinzipiell eigentlich immer reichhaltige Möglichkeiten 

Anyways: Wie bei der letzten Ausschreibung bin ich gerne bereit, meine Probeartikel hier zu posten (Open Office) (inklusive der unkorrigierten und recht häufig vertretenen Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler - ich hab sogar Standard mit 't' geschrieben, was mir heutzutage kaum auszuhaltende Schmerzen bereitet...  ).

Abgesehen davon sollte man sich selbst nicht jede aufklaubbare Argumentation durchgehen lassen... a là: Wow, die ist aber hübsch. Aber die hat bestimmt einen Freund und ich außerdem ein Bier... lassen wir das lieber. 
Damit kommt man auch nicht wirklich weit. "Die ist sogar richtig schön, kein Freund zu sehen und ich könnte ihr ja ein Bier ausgeben; jetzt brauch ich nur was zu sagen..." das ist der Trick  

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

wow Phil ist schon 2 Jahre hier ? 
Das kommt mir noch überhaupt nicht solange vor  ich glaub Ich werde alt.


----------



## BiosShock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

1. zu weit weg - nö, nen Taxi und gut is(wenn ihr die Rechnung übernehmt). 
2. zu alt - 47 ist doch schon eine Hausnummer(wenn ich bei euch bin, ist auch schon die Rente fällig).

3. zu viel Bayern - nun ja, wir haben euch rein gelassen. Jetzt müssen wir damit leben( war schon ein paar mal bei euch -  da unten - feine Leutz seid ihr) 

4 zu ineloquent - alder, was'n datt? nisch frech werden. Was glaubst "Duden" wer Du bis? 

5. zu viele andere Job-Aussichten - Jupp, letzte Woche wurde mir das Kanzleramt angeboten  (ach, wenn dem doch so wäre)... 

gruss BIOS


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Danke für die bisherigen Einsendungen. Da geht aber noch was, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Das war jetzt sehr gemein gegenüber den bisherigen Einsendern


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das war jetzt sehr gemein gegenüber den bisherigen Einsendern



Das war so nicht gemeint, aber ich habe gerne mehr als fünf Bewerber zur Auswahl.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das war so nicht gemeint, aber ich habe gerne mehr als fünf Bewerber zur Auswahl.


Es tut mir leid, ich gebe ja zu, dass ich das Feld nicht weiter wachsen hab lassen  Aber im Moment noch an die Schule gebunden


----------



## BiosShock (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das war so nicht gemeint, aber ich habe gerne mehr als fünf Bewerber zur Auswahl.



Klar, kann es verstehen bei einem solchen Bewerber!

<----


----------



## Tommy_Lee (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Guten Abend

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da eher kein Bachelor of Science (Ingenieur) benötigt wird. Denke das ist auch vom Gehalt eher nicht vorgesehen/eingeplant.

Denke das ist auch ein Grund, wieso sich so wenige Bewerben. Aber vielleicht mal bei diesem Facebook wovon alle reden bewerben, vielleicht finden sich da noch ein Paar. 

Achso welche Vergünstigungen gibt es? 

Firmenwagen, Wohnung, 14 Gehalt und Urlaubsgeld, 35 Stundenwoche, Verpflegung, 

Scherz bei Seite: "Das ist ein sehr interessantes Angebot und aus diesem Grund, dem glücklichen alles gute ."

Gruß Tom


----------



## iknowit (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Warum ist hier die Rede von einem "Job" wenn es sich doch NUR um ein Volontariat handelt?
Also ich kenne niemanden ab 18 in meinem Bekanntenkreis der sich auf ein Volontariat bewirbt.

Viel Glück  .


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Naja es ist eben eine Möglichkeit sein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen, außerdem verdient ein Volontär bei PCGH bestimmt nicht soo schlecht.
Und einige(die meisten?) werden/wurden doch bestimmt übernommen ?


----------



## DesAnderes (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für die bisherigen Einsendungen. Da geht aber noch was, oder?



Wenn du Glück hast geht meine Bewerbung Morgen, bzw Heute noch raus. Allerdings lasse ich die noch vorkorrigieren! 
Ansonsten sollte sie am Montag Morgen in deinem E-Mail Postfach vorzufinden sein. Und ich hoffe einfach mal dass das dann noch nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da eher kein Bachelor of Science (Ingenieur) benötigt wird. Denke das ist auch vom Gehalt eher nicht vorgesehen/eingeplant.
> 
> ...



Es gibt einen Firmenwagen (für alle), man kann seine Nächte in der Redaktion verbringen und bei Bedarf gibt es sogar zwei 35 Stundenwochen innerhalb von 7 Tagen!  




efdev schrieb:


> Naja es ist eben eine Möglichkeit sein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen, außerdem verdient ein Volontär bei PCGH bestimmt nicht soo schlecht.
> Und einige(die meisten?) werden/wurden doch bestimmt übernommen ?



Der vorletzte Volontär (Mark) wurde übernommen und ich hoffe, dass es dem letzten (also mir) auch so ergeht. Eine Übernahmegarantie gibt es aber nicht.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Firmenwagen (für alle), man kann seine Nächte in der Redaktion verbringen und bei Bedarf gibt es sogar zwei 35 Stundenwochen innerhalb von 7 Tagen!
> Der vorletzte Volontär (Mark) wurde übernommen und ich hoffe, dass es dem letzten (also mir) auch so ergeht. Eine Übernahmegarantie gibt es aber nicht.



Das hört sich gut an, Kündigung ist raus, Chef hat nicht schlecht geguckt.  Die Abfindung habe ich ausgeschlagen.  Freu mich auf eine neue Zukunft.

Gruß Tom

PS: Drück dir die Daumen für die Übernahme Torsten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*



iknowit schrieb:


> Warum ist hier die Rede von einem "Job" wenn es sich doch NUR um ein Volontariat handelt?


Weil das in der Journalistik gleichbedeutend mit einer Lehrstelle ist. Das ist kein Praktikum, sondern ein fester befristeter Ausbildungsvertrag.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Firmenwagen (für alle), man kann seine Nächte in der Redaktion verbringen und bei Bedarf gibt es sogar zwei 35 Stundenwochen innerhalb von 7 Tagen!


Das drückt die wunderbare und aufbauende positive Arbeitsgemeinschaft aus, von der die meisten Angestellten nur träumen können; wahrscheinlich gibt es sogar Dusche und Frühstück, wenn man die Nacht durcharbeitete. Ein Traum! Ich meine das ernst. Es ist Gold wert, wenn man glücklich zur Arbeit fährt und mit Menschen zusammen arbeiten, mit denen man gerne ein Projekt durchzieht. Dann macht man mit Freude etwas länger, das ist postiver Stress.

Ich drücke der Redaktion die Daumen, einen neuen Enthusiasten zu finden und dem Bewerber eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in ab September*

Dusche haben wir ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber einen Bäcker in der Nähe, den viele Kollegen ganz regulär für die erste größere Mahlzeit am Tag konsultieren.

Und ja: Es ist sehr viel wert, wenn man stressige Phasen mit Themen verbringt, die einen begeistern und mit anderen Leuten, denen das genauso geht.


----------

